# مفاجأة ادخل وحمل برنامج لتصميم الكمرات بكل انواعها وكمان البلاطات المصمتة



## سامى ملاك (31 يوليو 2008)

_اليكم برنامج تصميم الكمرات بكل انواعها_ 
_ projected beams +_
R section - 
T section - 
L section - 
_hidden beams +_ 
وكمان تصميم البلاطات
_Solid Slabs +_
والتصميم للكمرات والبلاطات بطريقتين
- طريقة حمل التشغيل ( working)
- وكمان طريقة حالة حدود التشغيل ( ultimate limit state)​​_ادخل وحمل من اى لنك من اللنكات دى_ 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/cfba74/n/_Sb_design_rar
---------
http://www.4shared.com/file/57101937/15c5fbb0/_Sb__design.html?dirPwdVerified=8de89463

_هذا العمل اتمنى ان يفيدكم _
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
وكمان يمكنك تحميل برنامج ( r a b ) الذى يقوم بتفريد اطوال حديد التسليح لكل انواع الكمرات 
الذى سبق وحملتة على نفس هذا المنتدى القيم
حمل من الروابط دى
http://www.filefactory.com/file/1c242d/n/_rab_rar
_--------_
http://www.4shared.com/file/46355116/3e704a1a/_rab.html?dirPwdVerified=8de89463
​
وانتظرونى ببرامج اخرى باذن اللة


----------



## samersss (31 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخ سامي

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## سيد طه محمد (31 يوليو 2008)

برنامج جميل جدا يا بشمهندس سامي الله ينور


----------



## AHMAD237 (1 أغسطس 2008)

برنامج جيد جداً و منظم بشكل رائع و نتائجه دقيقة و لكن ينقصه امكانية الطباعة و كتابة اسم لنموذج البلاطة او الكمرة


----------



## طارق زياد عبيد (1 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم نزلت البرنامج وما اشتغل ادا سمحت تعرفني بالمشكلة


----------



## كيف حالك مع الله (1 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engmohamad (1 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور أخى الكريم وجارى التحميل


----------



## مهندس إسلام سامى (1 أغسطس 2008)

برنامج جميل جدا يا بشمهندس سامي


----------



## mousad1210 (2 أغسطس 2008)

برنامج جميل جدا يا بشمهندس سامي


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (2 أغسطس 2008)

برنامج ممتازجدا
اشكرك


----------



## mzawaya2004 (2 أغسطس 2008)

ممكن ارساله بدون رابط؟ mzawaya2004ع****** ممكن في شخص يتكرم ويرسلو الي مع التقدير


----------



## mzawaya2004 (2 أغسطس 2008)

ا ل ي ا ه و


----------



## tamer (2 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## عدوشة (2 أغسطس 2008)

برنامج ممتاز ولكن بالنسبه لبرنامج تفريد التسليح هل من الممكن العمل عليه حتي يقوم بتصدير النتائج للاوتوكاد ؟؟
وشكرا...


----------



## مهندسه مصراويه (3 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا برنامج رائع


----------



## abumo3az (3 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ENG MOHAMED_2010 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفعك ونفع بك


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو علياء و عروب (7 أكتوبر 2008)

ابداع ما شاء الله


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (7 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر ياهندسة علي البرنامج الجميل ده
هل يوجد لديك برنامج يصمم البلاطات اللاكمرية (flat slab)


----------



## engmohamad (7 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فراس الكبيسي (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك
ولكن عند فتح الرابط لم اتمكن من التحميل ممكن ارشاداتك مع التقدير
اخوكم 
فراس الكبيسي


----------



## newart (7 أكتوبر 2008)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور على ماقدمت​


----------



## newart (7 أكتوبر 2008)

الأول تمام وجاري التحميل
والثاني
Sorry, this file is no longer available. It may have been deleted by the uploader, or has expired.


----------



## محمد مم (20 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

جزاكم الله خيرا وجاري التحميل


----------



## فراس مهنا (20 يوليو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية ويجزيك الخير


----------



## ahmed asran (21 يوليو 2009)

برنامج ممتاز بس ياريت يبقى فيه تنويه عن الكود المستخدم في التصميم مع تزويده بنوته حسابيه

في انتظار المزيد


----------



## صلاح الشافعي (21 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## rosenour (21 يوليو 2009)

برنامج رائع جدا جدا وكنت محتاجاه عشان اشيك على حشاباتى متشكرة جدا يابشمهندس وجزاك الله خير


----------



## wsaam122 (21 يوليو 2009)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## baraka2003 (21 يوليو 2009)

البرنامج اكثر من ممتاز الله ينور عليك وشكرا جدا ع البرنامج الجميل بس لو تكرمت وعملتله طباعه يبقي البرنامج ما لوش حل


----------



## مهندس شحاتة (21 يوليو 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس
مجهود ممتاز ربنا يزيدك وتوسع المجال اكثر
مرة اخرى شكرا


----------



## ليلة خمــــــيس (21 يوليو 2009)

ياليت تفيدوني بروسومات معماريه ..........................................
تحيا مصر


----------



## ليلة خمــــــيس (21 يوليو 2009)

ابغا اعرف عن الدراسه بمصر افيدوني لو سمحتو ياباش مهندسين


----------



## ed198 (21 يوليو 2009)

مسا الخير منورين والله 
بس لبوا الطلب المستعجل دا لو سمحتو طالبه برنامج بروكن للتحليل الانشائي ضروري الحين


----------



## Miss.sara (22 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جدا انا مش فاهماه بس اكيد هستفاد بيه في المستقبل ان شاء الله وانا حملته جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## شرف الديلمي (22 يوليو 2009)

يسلموا على هالبرامج الحلوة


----------



## سيف الهواري (25 يوليو 2009)

*شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم..................*


----------



## odwan (26 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك أخ سامي


----------



## isac (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو منكم مساعدتي بإرسال خرائط بناء لمنزل تتراوح مساحة بناءه 350م و 400م اذا امكن
وشكرا


----------



## احمد كم الماز (27 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ,,,,, مشكور


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (27 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.محمد عمران (27 يوليو 2009)

جميل و رائع جدا جدا
شكرا


----------



## مصطفى عبدالمجيد (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس سامي


----------



## mas.mas (19 نوفمبر 2009)

اكثر من ممتاز جزاكم الله خيرا فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## م/شيماء محمد (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MaX DiVeL (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*الله يعطيك الف عافيه *​ 
*فعلا موضوع رائع ومميز*​ 
*تابع مواضيعك فنحن ننتظرك بفارغ الصبر*​ 
*يا مبدع هذا موضوع قيم*​ 
*وتم التقييم*​ 
*شكرت يا بطل*​ 
*والسلام ختام*​


----------



## awas1 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

tank you very much


----------



## massalma (10 يونيو 2010)

الحلو ما بيطلع منو الا كل حلو مشكور والله يجزيك الخير


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (11 يونيو 2010)

مشكور و نتمنى لك مزيدا من التطور و التقدم


----------



## gharib belal (13 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام حمودي (14 أغسطس 2010)

بارك اللة فيك يااخ ورمضان مبارك عليك وعلينا وعلى جميع الامة الاسلامية


----------



## الشعراوى (27 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## مازن1 (20 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (22 فبراير 2011)

*الله ينور عليك*​


----------



## marashdehh (2 مارس 2011)

شكرا على البرنامج وجزاك الله الف خير عن جميع المستفيدين منه


----------



## amr (2 مارس 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيك يابشمهندس سامي


----------



## م حسام النعيمي (2 مارس 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abo eliwa (20 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رامي راجي (20 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (21 مارس 2011)

يوجد مشكلة في البرنامج بعد التحميل ما راضي يفتح يرسل رسالة أن الملف به ضرر damaged


----------



## اساسي (29 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## m_sweedy (30 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك وجارى التحميل


----------



## haytham.a.e (30 أبريل 2011)

شكرااااااااا يا بشمهندس


----------



## مهندس محمد سرور (27 يناير 2012)

والله البرنامج اكثر من رائع لكن فيه حاجة مهمة ناقصة ال check shear وحساب الكانات ياريت لو احد عنده برنامج موثوق فيه ينزله لو سمحتوا


----------



## engineeringmero (27 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## sayed2051 (22 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## محمود مدكور (23 أبريل 2012)

*ممكن الاخوه ترفعه على المديا فير 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
*​


----------



## شرف الديلمي (8 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمدي شققي (9 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## medhat2100 (12 يناير 2015)

مشكور على مجهودك


----------



## ماجد شرف (12 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور أخى الكريم
وأنا محمل البرنامجين من وقت طويل وبأعتمد عليه في شغلى بشكل كبير خصوصا برنامج التصميم وأخيرا جاءت الفرصة لشكرك شكرا مرة أخرى وبارك الله فيكم وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## المهندس علي حافظ (12 يناير 2015)

برنامج اكثر من رائع بارك الله فيكم


----------

